# Update -Failed Pregnyl Injection - Help



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2006)

Gutted,  I had my scan on Friday 20 lovely folly's (best ever - this is my 7th cycle of IVF!) So egg collection was arranged for Monday.  Then disaster stuck, went to inject the Pregnyl (36 hours prior to egg collection) and liquid ran down my tummy , on closer inspection the needle had a spilt.  Getting hold of the hospital was a nightmare and when we eventually did they said they had no Pregnyl and even if they did it would be too late for me to take it since the  anesthetist finishes at 1o'clock!!

So I was told to take the down reg this morning and go in for a scan first thing Monday, fingers crossed that no Pregnyl went in and that I will then go for egg collection on Weds instead.  SO scared that this will mess up the whole cycle and so annoyed that the hospital didn't have a back up in place.

Does anyone have any similar experiences to this and how did it work out?  
I hate playing the waiting game and can't believe how unlucky I was using a dodgy needle for the most important injection.


Update: Just come back from the hospital, the good news is that no Pregnylwas injected, so my egg collection has been  rebooked  for Wednesday.  But my folly's are very large (up to 30cm!).  Could any one tell me what impact this could have on my egg quality?


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry I can't help or offer any useful advice but just wanted to send you some    as I know how stressed about this you must be.

Fingers crossed everything is ok


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Frizz and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you (hugs) 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

